# clipper.



## binxer2 (Jul 20, 2009)

what is the best way to clean a badge? i don't want to ruin it


----------



## tony d. (Jan 16, 2011)

if it is brass and you want to break the tarnish I use  real lemon to cut threw the tarnish and carfully polish the non paint arias


----------

